

Typography in 16 bits: System fonts (2011) - maaarghk
http://damieng.com/blog/2011/03/27/typography-in-16-bits-system-fonts

======
userbinator
The PC VGA font is one of my favourite, with second choice being the X default
fixed fonts. For some reason newer GPUs tend to have a different textmode font
that often looks worse; I remember encountering a laptop with one that looked
like a mix of Courier New and Comic Sans.

------
theandrewbailey
Nice find. These would be useful to make things look retro. The PC VGA is a
classic, and I've always wondered what Chicago would look like on Windows.

